# foxpro speaker



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone know of a less expensive external speaker that will work with a foxpro spitfire to increase volume?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I may know a guy. I bought one from him several months ago. Let me see if I can find his addy or phone #.


----------

